# 1966 gto fuel pump???



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

getting ready to start a few projects and I am looking for a new fuel pump for the goat. I have a 389 getting ready to install a mild cam ( .480 lift ) headers rpm intake 750 carb having heads ported and flowed. I am looking for a fuel pump with a return line ( ac car ) because I do not want to just plug the factory one. So far the only ones I found are the factory ones and the robbmc pump. What are you running ? I want to have a steady 6.5-7 at the carb prefer not to have to run a regulator but will if i can not find one I like. Thanks for any help.:confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What and why do you need that much fuel pressure? Anything over 5 psi for me has walked over my needle and seats. I regulate to 4.5 psi if I can. My buddy runs a 5 psi mechanical pump on his 468 with dual carbs and a 6-71 blower, and it's never went lean.


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

if i read the carb book correct think it said 7 psi also dont want pressure to drop under acceleration the stock pump is old as dirt and want to replace it while I have everything else apart I would think 5 psi is on the low side and would cause a lean condition. Any opinions ???


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

agreed 5 psig max.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

7 psi is too much pressure for sure, your carb will be dumping fuel. 5 psi max, whatever you read is wrong for a carb. Unless it's a HP carb with special needle and seats. No reason for that much pressure.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You will probably need a regulator, but Robb MC is great stuff.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't confuse pressure with volume. Just cause it's only 5 psi doesn't mean it's not going to pump enough gas at 5 psi. If your really concerned about it, look at the GPM, then consider what gas millage you'd be getting if you maxed it out!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Just like a "stock' pump, the Robb Mc will supply what you need, and looks Cool too.:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Listen to these guys! 3-4psi is all you need or want with a carbureted engine. I would run a stock pump with the return line. I've run stock pumps on all my GTO's for decades and have never had issues, even keeping 3 carbs full of fuel wide open.


----------

